# لماذا تجسد الله ؟



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بأختصار لماذا اخذ الله جسد بشري

هل الله عاجز انه يغفر للبشر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*




> بأختصار لماذا اخذ الله جسد بشري
> 
> هل الله عاجز انه يغفر للبشر


المسيحية بها غفران .

لعلك تقصد .. لماذا لم يغفر الله بكلمة ؟؟
مش ده سؤالك ولا انا فهمت غلط ؟


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

انت فهمتني صح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

الله خلق ادم على صورته ومثاله ( اى ان ادم كان طاهرا بطهارة كاملة )

( تك 1: 27 ) َخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. 

لكن ادم سقط وعصى الله ( بفعل ابليس )
فلم يعد ادم طاهرا كما خلقه الله بل اصبح له طبيعة جديدة مشوهة ( طبيعة قابلة للخطأ )

هذة الطبيعة المشوهة هى كثيرة الخطأ . فبعد ان عصى ادم الله مرة .. اصبح قادر على الخطأ والعصيان بعد ذلك مليون مرة.


لو غفر الله لادم .. اذن الله نزع العقاب عنه .. 

ولكن يتبقى سؤال هام جدا ... ان كان الله قد غفر لادم بكلمة فلماذا اذن طرده من الجنة ؟؟ 
اذن فالله لم يغفر له مباشرة بمجرد كلمة .


سؤال اخر ... هل غفران الله بالكلمة سيجعل من ادم شخص طاهر كما خلقه الله ؟؟ 
الاجابة قطعا لا .

خطة الله فى التطهير وارجاع البشر الى طبيعتهم النقية تشمل سفك دم ( بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة ) 


التطهير فقط هو بدم المسيح
( عبرانيين 1: 3 ) الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،


هل فهمت هذة النقطة حتى ننتقل لنقاط اخرى بعدها ؟


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

حبيبي انا فاهم ان ادم اخطا ولكن الله تاب عليه

اليس الله محبة ؟

لماذا يهلك كل من يخطا حتى لو تاب الله عليه

اعطيك نفترض ان المسيحية حق

هل كوني عشت ومت بالاسلام 

وارتكبت اخطاء وتاب الله علي

اني استحق الهلاك الابدي

اين هي المحبة


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

فالسؤال هنا هل الله عاجز انه يغفر للبشر  بكلمة منه

ياريت الاجابة بنعم ام لا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*



> لماذا يهلك كل من يخطا حتى لو تاب الله عليه
> اعطيك نفترض ان المسيحية حق
> هل كوني عشت ومت بالاسلام
> وارتكبت اخطاء وتاب الله علي
> ...


اول جمله انت كتبتها خطأ . وبالتالى كل اللى ترتب عليه هو خطأ ايضا .

من قال ان الله يهلك من يتوب عن خطأه ؟؟
بص المسيح قال ايه
( لوقا 15: 7 ) أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ.

الهلاك الابدى هو فقط لمن يظل حاملا لخطاياه ولم يتخلص منها .
الخلاص من الخطية لا يتم الا بدم المسيح المسفوك .


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

الكتاب يقول اجرة الخطية الموت


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

وهل برأيك انا سأدخل الملكوت 


اعتقد اني اؤمن بالله

ولا ازني ولا اكدب ولا اقتل


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

انت لم تجب على سؤالي بنعم ام لا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*



> وهل برأيك انا سأدخل الملكوت
> اعتقد اني اؤمن بالله
> 
> ولا ازني ولا اكدب ولا اقتل


ركز .. سؤال واحد فقط للموضوع الواحد .. 

هل فهمت اجابة سؤالك الاول ولا محتاج توضيح زيادة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*



> انت لم تجب على سؤالي بنعم ام لا


بما انك مش عايز تسمع .. او خايف انك تسمع كلمة الله التى فى الكتاب المقدس .

الله اختار وسيلة الفداء للغفران وليس سوى هذا الطريق . 
وهذا يتضح من *النبوات* التى تملا الكتاب المقدس ومن *تعامل الله* مع ادم ومع نوح ومع ابراهيم ومع اسحق ومع يعقوب ومع بنى اسرائيل كلهم من اول يوم الخروج من مصر والى وصول ارض الموعد والى ميلاد داود وتملكه ويتضح من تعامل الله ايضا مع الانبياء الذين بعد داود واخيرا الى اخر نبى فى العهد القديم وهو يوحنا المعمدان .

هذا هو الكتاب المقدس وهذا هو كلمة الله ..
ان كنت تريد ان تعرف تعامل الله مع هؤلاء الانبياء فاقرأ الكتاب المقدس لتدرك ان وسيلة الدم فى الغفران اختارها الله من اول ادم عندما غطى عريه هو وامرأته بجلود حيوانات ( بريئة ) .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

تذكر انى لم اتكلم سوى فى نقطة واحدة تثبت ان الله لم يغفر بمجرد كلمة .
هل انت مستعد لتناول النقاط الاخرى .. ولا ايه ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*



> وليه افتح موضوع انت ليه مش عايز تناقشني في نفس السؤال


انت عمال تتشعب ومش عايز تسمع اجابة سؤالك بالكامل ..
انظر الرد 16 فانا عرضت عليك ان اضع دليل اخر . ولكنك لم تريد وانما غيرت الموضوع فى ردك رقم 17

.......................................


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

ماشى

النقطة التانية

الكتاب المقدس ملئ بالنبوات الصريحة جدا وبالاشارات والرموز ان بسفك الدم يحدث الغفران .

لنتكلم عن نوح
تكوين 8
20 وَبَنَى نُوحٌ مَذْبَحا لِلرَّبِّ. وَاخَذَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْبَهَائِمِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الطُّيُورِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَاصْعَدَ مُحْرَقَاتٍ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ 
21 فَتَنَسَّمَ الرَّبُّ رَائِحَةَ الرِّضَا ...

لنتكلم عن ابراهيم النبى
فبعد ان جرب الله ابراهيم بتقديم ابنه اسحق ذبيحة . وبعد ان نجح ابراهيم فى الاختبار . قدم ابراهيم كبشا كذبيحة للرب
(تك 22: 13 ) فَرَفَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا كَبْشٌ وَرَاءَهُ مُمْسَكًا فِي الْغَابَةِ بِقَرْنَيْهِ، فَذَهَبَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَأَخَذَ الْكَبْشَ وَأَصْعَدَهُ مُحْرَقَةً عِوَضًا عَنِ ابْنِهِ. 

فالذبائح كانت عرف وكانت شريعة شفهية يقوم بها من يتبع الله .

لنتكلم عن موسى النبى مثلا .
انظر خروج 12 .. وانظر ما امر الله موسى وباقى شعب اسرائيل بفعله قبل الخروج من مصر

امرهم بذبح خروف واخذ دمه والرش على الابواب ( للنجاة من الموت الجسدى الذى سيجلبه ملاك الموت ) 
رمزا للمسيح الذبيح الذى من يعترف بدمه ويمسح خطاياه فى هذا الدم الطاهر فهو ينال النجاة من الموت الابدى وهو الاخطر من الموت الجسدى .

لنتكلم عن شرائع الله لموسى انظر مثلا سفر اللاويين 1-6
فهو يأمر من يقوم بالخطأ سهوا او عن قصد بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطأه ,

انظر على سبيل المثال .

لاويين 4 
1 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
2 «قُلْ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: اذَا اخْطَاتْ نَفْسٌ سَهْوا فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَنَاهِي الرَّبِّ الَّتِي لا يَنْبَغِي عَمَلُهَا وَعَمِلَتْ وَاحِدَةً مِنْهَا - 
3 انْ كَانَ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَمْسُوحُ يُخْطِئُ لاثْمِ الشَّعْبِ يُقَرِّبُ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي اخْطَا ثَوْرا ابْنَ بَقَرٍ صَحِيحا لِلرَّبِّ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ. 
4 يُقَدِّمُ الثَّوْرَ الَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ امَامَ الرَّبِّ وَيَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَاسِ الثَّوْرِ وَيَذْبَحُ الثَّوْرَ امَامَ الرَّبِّ.

لاويين 5
17 «وَاذَا اخْطَا احَدٌ وَعَمِلَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَنَاهِي الرَّبِّ الَّتِي لا يَنْبَغِي عَمَلُهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ كَانَ مُذْنِبا وَحَمَلَ ذَنْبَهُ. 
18 فَيَاتِي بِكَبْشٍ صَحِيحٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ بِتَقْوِيمِكَ ذَبِيحَةَ اثْمٍ الَى الْكَاهِنِ فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ سَهْوِهِ الَّذِي سَهَا وَهُوَ لا يَعْلَمُ فَيُصْفَحُ عَنْهُ. 
19 انَّهُ ذَبِيحَةُ اثْمٍ. قَدْ اثِمَ اثْما الَى الرَّبِّ». 

النبوات والاشارات فى كلمة الله المقدسة ليس لها حصر فى هذا المجال .
ولكن اكتفى بذكر هذة النقط . ولكنك لو قرأت الكتاب المقدس ستجد جميع الانبياء تنبأوا صراحة عن الخلاص بالدم او امرهم الله بالذبائح او اشارات ورموز .


خلاصة هذة النقطة .
الله امر الانبياء وشعب اسرائيل قديما بتقديم الذبائح الدموية لينالوا غفران عن خطاياهم . ولكن هناك مشكلة .. ان الانسان القديم يلزمه ان يقدم كل فترة ذبيحة لكى يتم الغفران عن خطاياه . ( ذبائح متكررة )

ولذا وعد الله الانسان بعهد جديد وهو عهد النعمة حيث يقدم الله خروف حقيقى واحد بلا عيب ( بلا خطية ) يدوم مفعول الغفران بدمه الى الابد وهو المسيح الذبيح كفارة عنا .
فبموته ودمه ننال المقدرة على الغفران الى الابد . بمعنى انه لم يعد يلزم الانسان سوى التوبة والاعتراف بالدم الكريم المسفوك عنه .

اما الايات بخصوص هذا الصدد فهى بلا حصر .
فمثلا اشعياء النبى تنبأ وقال عن الخروف الحقيقى اى المسيح 

اشعياء 53
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12 لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. 

لنرى اخر نبى من انبياء العهد القديم ( يوحنا المعمدان ) يتكلم عن من هو الخروف الذى وعد به الله البشرية ,
( يوحنا 1: 29 ) وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!
 


انظر هذة الاية الجميلة واستوعبها كويس

( عبرانيين 7: 27 ) الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِثْلُ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ذَبَائِحَ أَوَّلاً عَنْ خَطَايَا نَفْسِهِ ثُمَّ عَنْ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ، لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ هذَا مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، إِذْ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ. 
( عبرانيين 9: 12 ) وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيًّا.

طبعا انا ذكرت ايات قليلة فى كل نقطة . فالايات التى توضح ان الله يغفر بالدم تملأ الكتاب المقدس 
والنبوات التى تتكلم عن الوعد بالخروف الذى يحمل الاثام ويخلص البشر تملأ العهد القديم .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تجسد الله*

غدا باذن الله .. هكمل معاك نقاط اخرى .


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2010)

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع ليكون أكثر دلالة على المضمون​


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2010)

يوســـف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بأختصار لماذا اخذ الله جسد بشري
> 
> هل الله عاجز انه يغفر للبشر



حاشا ان يكون الله عاجز عن اي شئ.
الله لم يغفر بكلمة لانه عادل و قدوس، اي عندما يخطئ الإنسان من العدالة ان يعاقبه. فالمحبة لا تنافي العدالة و القداسة. الله لا يحب الخطيئة و من يخطئ يستحق العقاب، هذه أبسط شروط العدالة التي لو حاولنا تطبيقها على قضاة عصرنا لفهمنا المقصد.
الله لا يُريد ان يغفر بغض النظر عن الخطيئة لانه قدوس و عادل، و بالتالي طريقة فدائه الوحيدة التي تجمع بين العدالة و القداسة و المحبة، هي ان يدفع ثمن الخطيئة، لكن بنفسه. فهو حقق العدالة بدفع ثمن الخطيئة و حقق المحبة بدفع الثمن بنفسه و تكفير خطايانا.

السؤال مُكرر كثيراً. فلو كنت صادقاً في البحث عن الإجابة لوجدت عشرات المواضيع التي تتناول سؤالك و ترد عليه بالتفصيل:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45201
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111122
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93549
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91436


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2010)

يوســـف قال:


> وهل برأيك انا سأدخل الملكوت
> 
> 
> اعتقد اني اؤمن بالله
> ...



*يوسف الاجابة على سؤالك هي بالاية التالية :

لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.*
يوحنا 3 : 17,18​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2010)

> *وهل برأيك انا سأدخل الملكوت
> 
> 
> اعتقد اني اؤمن بالله
> ...


*هرد عليك بالكتاب *
* الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعًا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.
**إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ
**20 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ، فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا، بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ.*
*21 إِذًا أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي.*
*22 فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ.*
*23 وَلكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوسًا آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي، وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي.*
 *24 وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هذَا الْمَوْتِ؟


*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2010)

> *اعتقد اني اؤمن بالله*


*أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَنًا تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 يوليو 2010)

*يا اخ يوسف
الله ليس عشوائيا
الله عادل و محب
و صفاته مطلقة
لا يستطيع ان يغفر لآدم لأن هذا ينتقص من صفة العدل !!
الصليب هو الغقاب العادل الذي تحمله الرب عن آدم
لتكون قد اكتملت فيه صفتي العدل و المحبة

انت تؤمن بالله >> خطأ
انت لا تؤمن بالله
لأن الايمان بالله ليس فقط الاعتراف ان هناك اله في السماء
الإيمان أكثر من ذلك بكثير​*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2010)

يوســـف قال:


> فالسؤال هنا هل الله عاجز انه يغفر للبشر بكلمة منه


 



Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *
> **الله عادل و محب **و صفاته مطلقة*
> *لا يستطيع ان يغفر لآدم لأن هذا ينتقص من صفة العدل !!*
> *الصليب هو العقاب العادل الذي تحمله الرب عن آدم*
> ...


​


*رائع أخي /* Jesus Son 

*فالله لا يستطيع أن يفعل شئ ضد صفاته *

*فالغفران بكلمة ... يُعِلن عن المحبة ... لكنه يُعارض العدل *

*لكن موت الصليب أعلن عن نوال العدل حقه ... (هنا العدل)*

*ويعلن عن محبته للبشر إذ مات بدل عنهم ... (هنا المحبة)*

*لك أن تعلم أخي / يوسف *

*أن الله قدم لك طريق الخلاص من القصاص *

*وأنت ستُحاسب ليس على خطاياك في المقام الأول *

*لكنك ستُحاسب على رفضك لصليب المسيح الذي به الخلاص *
يوحنا الأولى 5 : 10 
مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. 
مَنْ *لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ* فَقَدْ *جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً،* لأَنَّهُ *لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ* الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ *عَنِ ابْنِهِ*. 

العبرانيين 10 : 29 
فَكَمْ *عِقَاباً أَشَرَّ* تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقّاً *مَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ،*
وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِساً، *وَازْدَرَى* بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ؟ 

​*لكن أنظر الى من قبل صليب المسيح *
يوحنا 1 : 12 
وَأَمَّا كُلُّ *الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ* فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا *أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 

​*الخيار لك عزيزي / يوسف *
*أن تأخذ العقاب الأشر ..... برفضك *
*أو أن تصير من أولاد الله ..... بقبولك *


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*# .............................. #*

*هنا تسأل *

*ونحن نجيب *

*وليس للمعتقدات الغير مسيحية مكان في هذا القسم *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## elamer1000 (24 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح معاك حبيبى*

*فى روابط فى الموضوع بتاعك وضعها ا / روك*

*نقطة للتوضيح *
*الخطأ يقاس بمكانة الشخص اللى بتخطىء فى حقه*
*زى لما تغلط فى بواب غير لما تغلط فى ضابط شرطة*
*وعقوبتك تختلف لما تغلط فى وزير فما بالك بالرئيس*
*مع انها ممكن تكون نفس الغلطة مثلا الشتيمة*
*انت شتمتهم كلهم فهل عقابهم واحد*

*فالله غير محدود والخطية اليه غير محدودة تحتاج لفداء غير محدود وهو فداء المسيح الغير محدود*

*شكرا *​


----------



## يوســـف (24 يوليو 2010)

*# .............................. #*

*هنا تسأل *

*ونحن نجيب *

*وليس للمعتقدات الغير مسيحية مكان في هذا القسم *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2010)

*يُغلق *

*لتشتيت العضو للموضوع *

*وإصرارة على كتابة مبادئ غير مسيحية *


----------

